# Teaching my little brother to paint



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

Alrighty, this isn't your ordinary "look at my cool stuff"-paing log, ohno...

I'm putting up a little log on my little brother's painting progress.
He's 7 years old, which is one year older than what I was when I started this hobby, he's always played with my models (without my permission of course ) so I sat down with him, asked him what he wanted to play, he found the black templars (and him being a kid who is in the knights-phase in his life and loves crusaders Black Templars was what he wanted), so I bought him an Emperor's Champion, a command squad and a tactical squad, and now (today) we sat down and started to paint his first model ever, a tactical marine veteran sergeant with a chainsword and a storm bolter.

PICS:








He's focusing real hard on the tabbard and purity seals









Both him and I really enjoy doing this together 









Finished for today, tomorrow he will finish the cleanup (trims, weapon, gas mask, etc.)
I've gone through drybrushing as well as using inks/washes, highlights I will explain when his hand is perfectly steady ^^,

Will update this with new pics with each of his guys and hopefully we'll see real nice painted models in a short time 

Thanks for looking, and some C&C would be greatly appreciated, I've never done Black Templars myself so help me see the cool details, etc. that will make them even sweeter-looking!


----------



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

Small update:

Sat down with both my girlfriend as well as my brother for a little painting session today.
He did only a few minor things such as some more tidying up (little left to do on the bolter, but otherwise pretty much done) as well as applied devlan mud (bought it earlier today), sadly the pics don't give the models real justice since my external flash for my EOS 20D is downstairs and I don't wanna wake the dog up by getting it, but we will do the last tidying tomorrow as well as applying proper basing to the model 

The GF got to paint one of my OLD Dark Eldar models, which is more simple in design but she did a good job for trying this for the first time as well IMO... model needs highlighting but other than that pretty solid...

PICS:




























When 100% done the models will be properly photographed


----------



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

Alrighty, a little update...

But first, my apologies for not updating faster, I've got a HUGE school project I'm working on right now so the painting this past week hasn't been priority nr. 1 sadly...

now to the other part:
My brother finished his first model today, he made the final touch-ups and we based the model, now all we need to do is throw a wash or three on the sand (he wants a desert theme similar to the sand "flock" already has out of the box so just a few washes to make it look more coherent) And he started on his next two models by painting the bodies, helmets, backpacks and legs, the arms will be assembled tomorrow prob. and painted then, so hopefully we'll see model nr. 2 and 3 ready in just a few days time 

And a happy 21st birthday to the teacher about 39 minutes beforehand xD

Pics:



























He still has some problems with the eyes on the helmets (natrually) so the color goes "out of bounds", but he corrected this with more black later of course


----------



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm glad to see such great feedback, my brother loves to read this and get's excited as hell as soon as someone says something nice about what he's doing (we all remember how proud we were of our first models) 

Since it was my 21st bday today my brother got me a gift, which was very nice indeed  









Will be working on this as soon as I can


----------



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry for the slow update, I've been swamped with schoolwork now...

Anyway, we sat down and painted some more 










his first combat squad soon done; details needs fixing, other than that they're done


----------



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

A little update:

While my brother haven't really had the time to do anymore painting since last time I have... 
I received my FW order (Ultramarine Venerable Dread) yesterday and begun to work on him:



















Whiskey is always nice 













































And onther package arrived today; 5 tactical marines and some orks from the AoBR box (traded with another guy for Orc fantasy stuff)
These will be made into terrain (and the marines stripped and repainted into ultrasmurfs)



















Today I've spent getting Venerable Brother Praetorus done for my local GW painting contest:

EDIT
Head done:









Touch-ups remains









I'm very happy with how the details came out on him









Completely done with weapon arms (Banner isn't done and I'm not sure if I want it or not)


----------



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

I gave glowing plasma a shot (I tried my own method), and I think it worked out sexellent...
I gave this a thought seeing as the model will be entered in a painting competition at my local GW...

Pics:


----------



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

Alrighty, we FINISHED his first model today (based it) and he finished the other 4 as well (apart from basing which will, hopefully, be done tomorrow)...



















We named him "Hagan Adelard" Teutonic name which means "Resolute Defender"


----------



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

Just to show you all.
My first, ever painted, model:









(The one on the LEFT)
I had typed right before, which was wrong


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

For a first model, thats impressive. Very neat, and I like the loincloth.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

wow man, lot's of stuff going on here! Your brother's marines look great, and I hate to say it, better than your first LOL He's going to be a wicked painter if he sticks with it, I'll be looking for him at GD sometime! It's great you can sit with your bro and work together on something. MY brother and I hated eachother for a long time. Congrats man. Tell your brother he's got great skill!!


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Great models, but one thing. Have you read the Black Templars 'dex, because I didn't get the dex until i had bought my first tactical squad and...
...they cant have sargants. So that dude will have to be a Marshal or a Castelen.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

There ya go, sweet to actually get along enough with your brother to keep things like this up! Kepp up the good work both of you, and the missus too:wink:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah i collect BT best thing to do is put on mad lots of seals and stuff... teach him greenstuff oh yeah!!!!! the way of the converter

i wanna see that dark eldar piece aswell 

yeah i made sargeant type dudes for my BT tac squads (well dudes with a banner) but its just like a make shift leader.... like cose the squads and companies are all friends and change from battle to battle im sure 1 of them is promoted to like team leader during battles ya know


----------



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

The GF's Dark Eldar Warrior:


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> MY brother and I hated eachother for a long time.


God do I know that. As for the OP good work. Your brother is doing well. Hell better than me when I first started. And your gf's model is not too shabby either.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

you GF's model is cleaner than mine if she highlighted id be put to shame


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You know, for a 7 year old kid that model is very well done and all credit to him for it. I just wish I could get the wife interested in this hobby like your GF seems to be.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

dam nice work getting ur brother to paint that well, i got a 13 yr old brother who wants to paint but not collect or play. i dont really let him near my models which u might find selfish but really its for 'the greater good'-no im not a tau collector, back on subject, he doesnt quite get the idea of colour schemes and what not and allround not that great (i hope he doesnt read this!!!). he painted a night goblin white and did a horrible job of it!1!


if only i could get a gf who enjoyed painting or even playing warhammer, maybe even a gamer :gamer2: :wink:

edit
thinking back on what i said it was a bit harsh and it was only like his first model and it was like a few years ago, i suppose if he practised more my brother could actually learn to paint well.


----------



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

hehe I know I'm a lucky bastard, and hopefully I'll get the GF interested enough in the hobby so that she will try playing and hopefully then wanna start the hobby on her own


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

looks awesome and they both paint better than me. I really need to concentrate and try to get better.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

your brother looks like he will be a contest winner in no time. i like both your dread and his templars. they look great. tell your bro he earned you some rep


----------



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

What does the rep system do?
generally point out "nice guys" on the forums?

My brother will be away this whole weekend (left this morning with my mom) so I won't be painting with himthis weekend, and then I have school for 2 more weeks, but then, just as I graduate (too late of course ) he will have his b-day and he'll get a battleforce from me along with some FW and GW templars upgrade kits, we will be very busy


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

All of yalls work looks extremely amazing so far, and puts me to shame, although I am more of a speed painter by trade. I may need to get some pointers from you and your GF


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

Much better then my first model was.

Looks great, keep it up to all of you


----------



## Müller (Apr 18, 2009)

I know it's been a long time since the last update, for that I'm really sorry, I've had a rough last few weeks in school with finals...

Anyway, just to keep this alive I had a go at some barbed wire and added it to one of my dread's base...


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Müller said:


> Alrighty, this isn't your ordinary "look at my cool stuff"-paing log, ohno...
> 
> I'm putting up a little log on my little brother's painting progress.
> He's 7 years old, which is one year older than what I was when I started this hobby, he's always played with my models (without my permission of course ) so I sat down with him, asked him what he wanted to play, he found the black templars (and him being a kid who is in the knights-phase in his life and loves crusaders Black Templars was what he wanted), so I bought him an Emperor's Champion, a command squad and a tactical squad, and now (today) we sat down and started to paint his first model ever, a tactical marine veteran sergeant with a chainsword and a storm bolter.
> ...


Ok this is making me feel even worst about my painting. It's sad a seven year old paints a hell of a lot better than me.:cray::suicide:


----------

